# Fobus Holsters - Love-em or Hate-em?



## James NM

I need the Forum's feedback. I got into a "lively discussion" with a moderator on another gun board about Fobus Holsters. I stated that Fobus holsters are an excellent value and make good range holsters.

The moderator said Fobus holsters are:


> ...Low quality holsters for people who do not know better.


So I got to thinking (yea I know, might be dangerous) that maybe I'm the only one that likes them. I have a number of quality leather holsters for concealed carry, but use at least one Fobus paddle every time I go to the pistol range. They're easy off/on, hold the gun securely, and are inexpensive. I own about 10 of them, and have one that will work with almost every handgun I own. The only Fobus I don't like is the Roto.

So what say you, Handgun Forum members? Am I the only one that thinks Fobus holsters are a great value? Please Vote. Thanks.


----------



## Dsig1

I have Fobus Paddle holsters for my S&W Sigma and my 1911. They fit great and totally secure the gun. I've never had an incident of the gun or holster coming loose in any way no matter what I'm doing. The contour of the paddle fits my 4 O'Clock carry position very well. I don't even need a T-Shirt between my skin and the paddle. For my XD, I bought an XD Paddle Holster and it doesn't compare to the Fobus. The XD's belt clip protrusion is way too big and it is very hard to take off. The Fobus is much more friendly. After a long day of carry, the last thing you want to do is wrestle to get your holster off. It also doesn't hurt that they are one of the lowest priced holsters on the market.


----------



## submoa

James NM said:


> The moderator said Fobus holsters are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Low quality holsters for people who do not know better..
Click to expand...

Fobus is supplier to Israel's Mossad. Israel is a small country surrounded by larger countries, all of whom have declared Israel should be wiped out. Having entrusted their security to "people who do not know better" should be cause to be concerned.


----------



## DJ Niner

A friend bought one of their holsters for a J-frame snubbie revolver. After a day at the range, he noticed several scratches and some marring on his frame, and could not figure out where they came from.

After some investigation and experimentation, we concluded the little rivets used to fasten the holster together were causing the damage. The sometimes-sharp-edged rivets (on his example, at least) were STEEL! Any contact between the gun and the rivets near the top edge of the holster caused finish damage to the gun.

Not a fan. "Pass."


----------



## Dsig1

DJ Niner said:


> After some investigation and experimentation, we concluded the little rivets used to fasten the holster together were causing the damage. The sometimes-sharp-edged rivets (on his example, at least) were STEEL! Any contact between the gun and the rivets near the top edge of the holster caused finish damage to the gun."


After reading this, I took my two Fobus holsters and check on the potential for this to occur on my two semi autos. The way the holster is designed, there is no way that I could draw the gun and rake it against the rivets. I would have to draw the gun at nearly a right angle into my body for this to happen and even then, there is a plastic lip that pushes the gun away from the rivets. I use these holsters quite often and have not even incurred any wear marks on my guns.

I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one for a pistol but, based on the info from DJ Niner, be aware if you are purchasing one for a wheel gun.


----------



## James NM

Thanks for the votes and comments folks.

Keep-em coming!


----------



## DJ Niner

Dsig1 said:


> After reading this, I took my two Fobus holsters and check on the potential for this to occur on my two semi autos. The way the holster is designed, there is no way that I could draw the gun and rake it against the rivets. I would have to draw the gun at nearly a right angle into my body for this to happen and even then, there is a plastic lip that pushes the gun away from the rivets. I use these holsters quite often and have not even incurred any wear marks on my guns.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one for a pistol but, based on the info from DJ Niner, be aware if you are purchasing one for a wheel gun.


Good point, and entirely correct. I should have mentioned that we determined the contact/damage probably happened during reholstering, not the initial draw stroke.


----------



## Mike Barham

submoa said:


> Fobus is supplier to Israel's Mossad. Israel is a small country surrounded by larger countries, all of whom have declared Israel should be wiped out. Having entrusted their security to "people who do not know better" should be cause to be concerned.


Not sure that's a huge endorsement, to be honest. The Israelis buy their small arms and accessories from homegrown companies almost exclusively, which is why you see oddball service guns like Baby Eagles (or "Jericho"). The exception is the M16 series rifles that we supply them as foreign aid, which supplanted the Galil. :mrgreen:

To quote Jan Libourel, _"The Zahal has never set much store by handguns."_ I agree, and don't think the Israelis in general think much of handguns, though of course the legendary Mossad assassins may think otherwise.

Not trying to bash my employer's competition, but quite honestly, I have never seen a really serious person carrying a Fobus. They seem to work okay as entry-level holsters, but most people appear to move on to other holsters when they gain more shooting/carrying experience.


----------



## submoa

Mike Barham said:


> oddball service guns like Baby Eagles (or "Jericho")


Just wondering what "oddball" means in this context.

The IMI Jericho 941 originally used imported parts from Tanfoglio and in many ways is an improved CZ75 with polygonal barrel, heavier dust cover and better springs.

If you had mentioned the IMI SP-21 Barak, then I would agree with you about oddball design.



Mike Barham said:


> The exception is the M16 series rifles that we supply them as foreign aid, which supplanted the Galil. :mrgreen:


M16s replaced by Tavor TAR-21 bullpups for IDF standard issue. ":mrgreen:"


----------



## vernpriest

I have a Fobus for my Kahr CW9 and it works well. I prefer the Blackhawk Serpa that I have for my Glock 19 but they do not make it for the Kahr. I think the Serpa is far superior to the Fobus. Except when carrying for security duties, I carry most often IWB though.

I have seen at least one "serious person" using a Fobus. A local instructor uses them. He is not only a trainer but also a graduate of EPI in Virginia and works executive protection details. I was suprised that was his choice of holsters but he stated he likes the Fobus much better than the more expensive leather holsters he owns. Everyone has an opinion and different tastes which is what accounts for the variety of holsters on the market.


----------



## zhurdan

For some people, using what they can afford doesn't mean they are any less knowledgeable than others. For instance, having been a shooter for over 25 years, and a well practiced one at that, there were times where I couldn't afford to buy a nice high dollar holster. I'd rather spend money on powder and supplies to be an effective shooter than on the leather (or kydex) it sits in. As long as you can clear it fast and effective and have good control of it during daily activities, it's not gonna matter how expensive your holster is when it comes down to brass tacks. 

I've had several, I've worn out a few, in the $100-200 range. The cheaper kydex holsters I've used in the "not so rich" days have all served their purpose, perhaps not as well as some of my nicer holsters, but served their purpose none the less. I'd love to be able to afford a top notch, high dollar piece of gun leather, but like I said, if it works for you, you don't need to worry about people being critical, just take the extra $200 you saved and practice twice as hard, and shoot well, it'll be worth more to you if you are put in a situation where you need to use your weapon. 

Zhur


----------



## jimg11

*Fobus Holsters*

There isn't much that I haven't tried in holsters. I prefer leather but they are going up in price astronomically. The Kydex holsters fit and are reasonably priced. I prefer them to Nylon in most cases. The Blackhawk CQB is my favorite but the Fobus is good.


----------



## TxPhantom

I have a Fobus paddle holster for my Bersa Thunder 380 but usually it sits in my desk drawer. As a inexpensive way to tote my seldom used Bersa T.380 it's OK. I very seldom carry the Bersa anymore. 
I've had good experiences with DeSantis and Tucker.:mrgreen:
I had a problem with the owner of the much more expensive K & D. holsters. Not a nice man to do business with. Details by private P.M.:smt076


----------



## GTD

I looked at thier web site. Not impressed! Spend a little more money on a holster, its worth it.


----------



## brifol6111

I have used FOBUS Holsters with the majority of my weapons, I have not had problems with them, but I will only use them for range holsters (I will only carry holster's with a Level 2 retention device for everyday carry). They arent the best on the market but are a great value.


----------



## Old Padawan

submoa said:


> Fobus is supplier to Israel's Mossad. Israel is a small country surrounded by larger countries, all of whom have declared Israel should be wiped out. Having entrusted their security to "people who do not know better" should be cause to be concerned.


By your logic, any item issued to the Israeli army is high quality. I would venture a guess that they happen to be the lowest bidder for the contract.

It is a low quality holster. The reason its popular is because its cheap, not because its effective. I will once again comment how it never ceases to amaze me that someone will spend $500-$1500 on a gun and then put it in the cheapest holster they can find. Buy a quality holster. There are a BUNCH of them out there, and they don't have to be expensive.


----------



## submoa

Old Padawan said:


> subMOA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Low quality holsters for people who do not know better.
> 
> 
> 
> Fobus is supplier to Israel's Mossad. Israel is a small country surrounded by larger countries, all of whom have declared Israel should be wiped out. Having entrusted their security to "people who do not know better" should be cause to be concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By your logic, any item issued to the Israeli army is high quality. I would venture a guess that they happen to be the lowest bidder for the contract.
Click to expand...

Wrong.

By my logic, inflammatory comments such as, "people who do not know better," need to be backed up with something substantive. I happen to respect Mossad operators a lot more than authors of "not know better" posts.

This was followed up by a comment describing 941 Jerichos as oddball (CZ75 based) and M-16 as the standard battle rifle (nope its Tavor TAR-21) of the IDF. Don't know what you Galco boys have against Israel.

BTW Mossad is to IDF what DEVGRU is to UDT, or Delta is to Ranger.

If you believe Fobus has inferior quality, post what specific features you find inferior to teach rather than insult those who might own one. As you can see in the poll, no one considers them the 'best,' just that they are great value. I for one, happen to like my new Fletch a lot better than my Fobus paddle, but still consider the Fobus to be a useful cheap holster.


----------



## Old Padawan

submoa said:


> Wrong.
> 
> By my logic, inflammatory comments such as, "people who do not know better," need to be backed up with something substantive. I happen to respect Mossad operators a lot more than authors of "not know better" posts.
> 
> This was followed up by a comment describing 941 Jerichos as oddball (CZ75 based) and M-16 as the standard battle rifle (nope its Tavor TAR-21) of the IDF. Don't know what you Galco boys have against Israel.
> 
> BTW Mossad is to IDF what DEVGRU is to UDT, or Delta is to Ranger.
> 
> If you believe Fobus has inferior quality, post what specific features you find inferior to teach rather than insult those who might own one. As you can see in the poll, no one considers them the 'best,' just that they are great value. I for one, happen to like my new Fletch a lot better than my Fobus paddle, but still consider the Fobus to be a useful cheap holster.


I disagree. You clearly made an association to Massad and their equipment. You inferred that anything that this group used must be high quality. Therefore anyone that "supplied" Massad must be of quality.

Your post seems to indicate that you believe that I wrote "people who do not know better". If this is the case I would ask that you read the post again.

I am amazed that you were insulted by my comments. I said it was a low quality holster. Is it your position that it is a high quality holster?

I wasn't aware that I had to qualify every opinion that I penned, I owned a Fobus for about 4 hours. I got home and tried a couple of practice draws. I couldn't get my gun out of the holster. I had to take the holster off, pry it open and remove the pistol.. Inspection of the holster showed the two pieces we misaligned when they were riveted together. Poor molding, poor riveting and poor quality control.

I promptly returned the holster.


----------



## submoa

Bill,

Why so defensive?



Old Padawan said:


> I disagree. You clearly made an association to Massad and their equipment. You inferred that anything that this group used must be high quality. Therefore anyone that "supplied" Massad must be of quality.


Follow the logic:

Anon - Low quality holsters for people who do not know better. 
SubMOA - Fobus is supplier to Israel's Mossad.
Deductively: people who do not know better = Mossad? WRONG.

My inference, is that the Mossad are among the elite of special operators and it would be ignorant to characterize them as, "people who do not know better." Admittedly, my sarcasm is subtle.



Old Padawan said:


> Your post seems to indicate that you believe that I wrote "people who do not know better". If this is the case I would ask that you read the post again.


If I believed as you indicated, I would not hesitate to address you by name. The only information I have about that comment is the first post in this thread saying it occured on a different forum. If you want to dissociate yourself from that statement, OK.



Old Padawan said:


> I am amazed that you were insulted by my comments.


It is insulting and erroneous to classify a group of people who make a purchase and are able to obtain satisfactory results as, "people who do not know better," especially if they are the majority of respondents to the poll. If you are stepping up as the author of this defamatory comment, it is not clear.



Old Padawan said:


> SubMOA said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see in the poll, no one considers them the 'best,' just that they are great value. I for one, happen to like my new Fletch a lot better than my Fobus paddle, but still consider the Fobus to be a useful cheap holster.
> 
> 
> 
> I said it was a low quality holster. Is it your position that it is a high quality holster?
Click to expand...

My position supports the poll results. My opinion of quality: "useful cheap holster." I also happen to like Galco's Fletch better. I would prefer custom fitted hand tooled lined horsehide, but I "know better" than to spend more on the holster than the gun.



Old Padawan said:


> ...I owned a Fobus for about 4 hours. I got home and tried a couple of practice draws. I couldn't get my gun out of the holster. I had to take the holster off, pry it open and remove the pistol.. Inspection of the holster showed the two pieces we misaligned when they were riveted together. Poor molding, poor riveting and poor quality control.
> 
> I promptly returned the holster.


Thank you. These last comments are a very useful post in this thread especially if someone was considering purchasing a Fobus. Certainly it would be worthwhile to verify the alignment of the pieces before committing to buy and in the case of a leather holster, check that seams are even and that there is no loose stitching to snag.

I would have to say I was fortunate in that the Fobus I own was assembled with the pieces in alignment. With expectations of quality commensurate with Fobus pricing at the $20-30 level, it serves its purpose.


----------



## James NM

Submoa's comment about the "people who do not know better" quote was clearly not directed to Old Padawan. Submoa referenced that quote before Old Padawan even posted on this thread. Submoa was commenting about the absurdity of the quote by a moderator on another gun board. 

The fact that the Mossed uses the Fobus, or that the Fobus paddle is standard issue for the FBI, does not mean that the Fobus is the best holster money can buy. Submoa, nor myself said or implied that. But the Mossad and the FBI using Fobus does speak to the ridiculous "people who do not know better" quote.

I happen to believe, as do many handgun people, that Fobus holsters are an excellent value. I own many handguns. I like to have a holster for most every one. But, I see absolutely no reason to spend a small fortune and purchase an expensive leather holster for every handgun I own. If I only owned one or two handguns, like some people, then having an expensive leather holster for each one would be easy. I have expensive leather holsters for the handguns that I determined needed them. In fact, I probably own more expensive leather holsters than most people who are criticizing the Fobus holsters. For me, and many others (including the Mossad and the FBI), Fobus holsters make sense.


----------



## James NM

Oops. I started my above post before submoa posted his reply, but with numerous interruptions, I submitted my finished post afterwards.

Well said submoa.


----------



## Old Padawan

I was not being defensive. Read your post again. You quoted me. I understand that may not have been your intent, but would have appreciated a response along those lines as opposed to “If you are stepping up as the author of this defamatory comment, it is not clear”. Perhaps I am now being defensive but I find your response to be antagonistic.


----------



## Old Padawan

James NM said:


> But, I see absolutely no reason to spend a small fortune and purchase an expensive leather holster for every handgun I own.


How much is a small fortune? I went to LA Police Gear and found the following prices $51.20 for a Galco Cop three slot, $37.50 for a Safariland pancake, $37.31 for the Bianchi Minimalist. You can spend more if you want, but quality does not have to be expensive.

http://www.lapolicegear.com/holsters.html


----------



## submoa

Old Padawan said:


> I understand that may not have been your intent, but would have appreciated a response along those lines as opposed to "If you are stepping up as the author of this defamatory comment, it is not clear". Perhaps I am now being defensive but I find your response to be antagonistic.


Lets take a look at the response you find so antagonistic.



SubMOA said:


> Old Padawan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am amazed that you were insulted by my comments.
> 
> 
> 
> It is insulting and erroneous to classify a group of people who make a purchase and are able to obtain satisfactory results as, "people who do not know better," especially if they are the majority of respondents to the poll. If you are stepping up as the author of this defamatory comment, it is not clear.
Click to expand...

My response consists of 2 sentences.

The first clarifies what I find so insulting and contains a quote referring specifically to the first post in this thread. I believe all my posts in this thread have been consistent in this message.

The second sentence refers to the first sentence and seeks clarification of whether you truly support describing people who disagree with you as, "people who do not know better,' or more precisely if these could possibly your words: "people who do not know better."​
Bill, I don't know what more I can say to you to clarify what I've written. I am truly bewildered that my objection to an insulting quote originating from a different gun board has escalated in your mind as antagonism towards you.


----------



## Todd

OK, so does anybody _*new*_ have anything to add to this thread *about the holster*? :smt011


----------



## James NM

Old Padawan said:


> How much is a small fortune? I went to LA Police Gear and found the following prices $51.20 for a Galco Cop three slot, $37.50 for a Safariland pancake, $37.31 for the Bianchi Minimalist. You can spend more if you want, but quality does not have to be expensive.
> 
> http://www.lapolicegear.com/holsters.html


First off, my tastes in _leather_ holsters is evidently more expensive than yours.

Second, I own a lot of handguns. I did not say I couldn't afford to buy a single holster. My post _clearly_ stated it would cost me a small fortune to purchase an expensive leather holster for _every_ handgun I own.

And Third, anyone that shoots several handguns at the range and uses a holster knows that a paddle holster is _much_ more convenient that a belt slide for range use.

Old Padawan, I'm thinking that maybe you didn't read the last couple of posts very carefully? Or maybe a Fobus holster is to a Galco employee what red is to a bull? Not that I blame you. If I worked for Galco, I probably wouldn't be a fan of Fobus holsters either.

And just for the record, I own several Galco leather holsters and a couple of your very nice SB2 belts. I think everyone here, especially me, knows that Galco leather is superior quality wise to Fobus plastic.


----------



## arkansasbowman

*I like mine*

It is my only paddle and not real sure how much I like the style. The holster is great but where my issue is, hate to admit it is I am not overweight but do not have 6 pak abs either. The hoslter really digs into my side at times. So not sure about the paddle itself.


----------



## Mike Barham

Seen at the NRA Show in Louisville. I wonder if this is how the elite Mossad carry their Fobus holsters? :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd

Mike Barham said:


> Seen at the NRA Show in Louisville. I wonder if this is how the elite Mossad carry their Fobus holsters? :mrgreen:


That's the Buddy Holster. Haven't you seen it? It's not designed for the guy wearing it, it's for the guy behind him in case _he_ needs a second gun.


----------



## Mike Barham

Ohhhhhhhh. And here I thought it was just the old "Shoot Me in the Back with My Own Gun" holster. Silly me.


----------



## Todd

Franky I'm surprised Galco hasn't come out with one. It's perfect. You hear a bump in the night. You grab your gun and put on your Buddy Holster. You head down the hall to get the kids. Your wife follows close behind you, keeping both hands free to grab the children out of bed and whisk them to safety, yet is within easy reach of a firearm in case she needs to join the fight! 

Damn I'm good. You guys need a writer for your catalogs? :anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham

Todd said:


> Damn I'm good. You guys need a writer for your catalogs? :anim_lol::anim_lol:


Sorry, that job is taken. If we have an opening for a diaper-changer, though, I know whom to call. :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd

Mike Barham said:


> Sorry, that job is taken. If we have an opening for a diaper-changer, though, I know whom to call. :mrgreen:


Ouch! :nutkick:


----------



## niadhf

Todd said:


> Ouch! :nutkick:


Todd, 
Don't worry I hear mike is getting old, and well, he may re-enter that stage of life :buttkick:


----------



## Todd

niadhf said:


> Todd,
> Don't worry I hear mike is getting old, and well, he may re-enter that stage of life :buttkick:


I'm not changing Mike's diapers! He can find someone else for that job! :mrgreen:


----------



## niadhf

here is a good example of why i think fobus are a good value. I am looking seriously at kel-tec P11. Of course with my last purchase, tru carry holsters are, ummm..... difficult to find.
So I figured i would look at holsters first to see what is available.
I went to Galco, and found the stow and go, and a thigh holster. Sorry, bags don't work well for my work, aand many mag holders.

Went to Fobus and found the paddle holster.

I was hoping for my favorite (currently) S.O.B from Galco. But didn't find. Will probably end up with BOTH, the paddle, and the stack and stow or what they call it. Course I haven't tried any IWB's recently.


----------



## rvl8

check out this video...





it's a "kydex" apparently but are all of these "paddle" type holsters the same design ? that's somewhat scary how easily that ca be removed. granted, it would probably be under a garment so it wouldn't be seen but its just something to think about. I no longer want to do the IWB holsters, can someone reccomend a holster like this that is of better quality ? perhaps with belt loops


----------



## Mike Barham

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=3218&GunID=50

:mrgreen:


----------



## mp4094

I gotta go with submoa on this one. I don't own a Fobus but I do own an Uncle Mike's model similar to the Fobus. For $20 they do provide great value----which is what submoa illustrated in his posts. 

Why all the Galco jealousy???????????


----------



## Mike Barham

It's hardly jealousy. I've examined many Fobus holsters (we look at all our competitors' stuff). I simply think we have a better product with our Matrix line, and that Fobus is on the flimsy side. I think that the Uncle Mike's plastic holsters are also much better than Fobus.


----------



## submoa

Its been awhile since I've revisited this thread. Like many CCW holders, I've collected many holsters over the years, with several for the same gun.

Plastic and Kydex holsters are at the low end of the market with leather and horsehide being more premium products. Each has their place and each has their price.

In my mind the natural competition for Fobus has been Comptac, Uncle Mikes, Blackhawk Serpa, Blade Tech, etc. Until now, I believed Galco's competition was Mitch Rosen, Alessi, DeSantis, Bianchi, etc. But the passion that the Galco employees on this forum have attacked Fobus leaves me confused as to where they see themselves in the marketplace.

Who is Galco's real competition? What is the strategy we are seeing here? Is Galco repositioning downmarket? 

Frankly, the approach to attack posts about Fobus without providing a supporting argument is alienating and not very smart. How much customer service can a company afford selling a $20 product vs. $80?

Here's some free advice: Run a promotion that allows folks to trade in their "crappy" Fobus holster for a credit towards some nice Galco leather. 

Make money, not waves.


----------



## Mike Barham

Galco competes in multiple price points:

In the entry-level price point, we have the Matrix and Carry Lite series.

In the middle, we have the Cop Series.

In the upper tier we have what are probably our most well-known stuff like the FLETCH, Concealable, Royal Guard, Miami Classic, etc. 

We also do some high-end horsehide and custom work.

I'm not saying that there aren't other quality holster makers out there. I've always admitted that. There are lots of great, truly custom guys out there. Sparks, Kramer, Rosen and others do fine work at the upper end. DeSantis and Hume, among others, do good work in the middle. BladeTech and Uncle Mike's do very decent plastic at the entry level. 

I have a low opinion of Fobus not because they are a competitor, but based on handling many of their products. I've never seen a Fobus I'd consider carrying, whether I worked for Galco or in a job outside the gun industry. Everyone's mileage may vary, and some people clearly like their Fobus holsters, but the thread did ask for opinions.


----------



## Dsig1

Mike Barham said:


> I have a low opinion of Fobus not because they are a competitor, but based on handling many of their products. I've never seen a Fobus I'd consider carrying, whether I worked for Galco or in a job outside the gun industry. Everyone's mileage may vary, and some people clearly like their Fobus holsters, but the thread did ask for opinions.


I agree that opinions are what were asked for and ultimately the reason many of us follow threads on this forum. I definitely respect the opinion of those who have much more experience than I and many of you do.

With your position at a holster manufacturer, I hope to receive and use your opinion on holsters as well as other subjects. So, when you provide an opinion such as your "opinion of Fobus is low", I look to you for the reasoning behind that statement. You do call it "flimsy", but I want to know if that is from design differences (flaws), poor materials (light plastic), not enough rivets...I have two Fobus holsters and bought each for less than $17. To me they're a good value but, if you were to elaborate on their flimsy construction and point out how other products were more structurally sound and better for certain purposes like CC, I'd listen and possibly purchase based on the constructive information. It might even save my life. So keep the opinions coming and back them with as much info as you can. WE'RE LISTENING !!!:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Has either of the following already been said?

1) You can snatch a Fobus holster, gun and all, off of its paddle if you pull on it correctly. The rivets give way pretty easily under pressure in the right direction.

2) The Fobus made for the Government Model and 1911A1 lets the pistol's muzzle protrude quite a ways below the bottom of the holster. If you're wearing one, and you sit down in dust or dirt (in the field), you end up with serious amounts of crud in your gun's barrel, creating an unsafe condition.


----------



## Dsig1

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Has either of the following already been said?
> 
> 1) You can snatch a Fobus holster, gun and all, off of its paddle if you pull on it correctly. The rivets give way pretty easily under pressure in the right direction.
> 
> 2) The Fobus made for the Government Model and 1911A1 lets the pistol's muzzle protrude quite a ways below the bottom of the holster. If you're wearing one, and you sit down in dust or dirt (in the field), you end up with serious amounts of crud in your gun's barrel, creating an unsafe condition.


There is a Youtube video in this thread, demonstrating point #1. Point #2 is noted and good, constructive, information.


----------



## submoa

Steve M1911A1 said:


> 1) You can snatch a Fobus holster, gun and all, off of its paddle if you pull on it correctly. The rivets give way pretty easily under pressure in the right direction.


I saw the youtube post as well. If you are expecting to be wrasslin' over your gun, why would you have an open top holster much less a paddle?



Steve M1911A1 said:


> 2) The Fobus made for the Government Model and 1911A1 lets the pistol's muzzle protrude quite a ways below the bottom of the holster. If you're wearing one, and you sit down in dust or dirt (in the field), you end up with serious amounts of crud in your gun's barrel, creating an unsafe condition.


This point has me wondering...

All my CCW holsters have an open bottom - leather, paddle and belt. Presumably this is a good thing as it allows debris to drop from rather than plug the barrel and air to circulate. The only way I can see avoiding the condition described would be to have closed bottom holster, IWB or shoulder carry. Or you can go Mexican.

I'm not a fan of minimalist Yaqui style holsters as you are right, it does leave a lot of the gun exposed and in some leather variants, can hang up on the front sight during a draw.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

submoa said:


> I saw the youtube post as well. If you are expecting to be wrasslin' over your gun, why would you have an open top holster much less a paddle?


It's not a matter of "wrasslin' over [a] gun." It's a matter of a weakness in the basic design. The fact that the holster can be ripped from its paddle leads me to believe that normal wear-and-tear will also eventually result in a catastrophic failure.
None of us expect to "be wrasslin' over [a] gun," but it could happen. Does that mean that we should use only thick, heavy, triple-retention cop holsters for concealed carry? That seems to be a very silly conclusion to draw from the minor possibility of an occurrence.



submoa said:


> This point has me wondering...
> All my CCW holsters have an open bottom - leather, paddle and belt. Presumably this is a good thing as it allows debris to drop from rather than plug the barrel and air to circulate. The only way I can see avoiding the condition described would be to have closed bottom holster, IWB or shoulder carry. Or you can go Mexican.
> I'm not a fan of minimalist Yaqui style holsters as you are right, it does leave a lot of the gun exposed and in some leather variants, can hang up on the front sight during a draw.


It's not a mere open bottom, which is what many holsters have. Most of those holsters extend some small amount past the pistol's muzzle anyway, as a protective measure.
The Fobus lets almost two inches of slide hang out, down below the end of the holster.
I think that Fobus did that so the same holster would "fit" both full-size and Commander-size 1911s.
Anyway, it bespeaks cheapness and corner-cutting.
And so do those damn rivets.
New Slogan: "Fobus: it's no way to make a holster." :anim_lol:

Just my opinion, of course...


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Fobus holsters are not liked by many that I've heard from mainly due to finish wear. I have a couple of them and yes they will wear a finish some..But to me it seems they only wear so much then seems to almost stop. I think it's the pressure points that get the most wear. Unlike a leather rig that will tend to cause wear over more of the gun and it will always do that.

Most the Fobus fans I know are also poly frame pistol fans they work really well for that. I am not as big a fan of poly frame pistols leaning to more old school types like a 1911 the leather just seems a better fit for me. I had them for my Glocks and they were great. I don't own a Glock anymore and don't see myself getting a other one I don't see myself getting another I probably wont get any more Fobus holsters any time soon. But they do work. You get your moneys worth out of them in my experience.

I still have two of them.One bought for a XD9 compact (RH) and one I got for a Glock 17-19 (LH). Maybe one day I'll find something to fit them again..Then again..like I've said more than once. I don't see myself ever owning another Glock I just don't care much for them personally. Good pistols..Just not one that I'm real fond of in my hands.


----------



## Ptarmigan

I personally tried Fobus holsters twice and returned them both. The first one was for a Glock 27 and it was when the Fobus holster first became popular in the U.S. I had problems from the start. I never got used to the draw and half the time the weapon would not release and I would either jerk the entire holster off or pull my pants up (rather forcefully I might add, which was unpleasant to say the least). I was uncomfortable with this and returned the holster.

Some years later I tried one again, this time for a S&W J frame. Same issue. I never got the draw figured out and same holster off/pants up issues. The holster went back.

I do know seveal people who love the Fobus holsters and I certainly do not think they are junk. My experience has not been positive but they may work well for some. I found that the sport holster from Glock is a similar system and that has worked great for me.


----------



## Deltaboy1984

I going to get some in LH as soon as I can My local gun shop owner and all his employees use these for daily carry with no complaints. :smt1099


----------



## aurora

If i could carry openly, I would have no problem with the fobus paddle holsters, it has really good retention and I like the way it feels, but it sticks out a too far. But ccw it does not work for me. I think custom is the only way to go. I started using a comptac c-tac holster for concealed carry and it is the best I have seen. I think its just a matter of price as well, 25.00 for my fobus vs 80+ for the c-tac. If you are going to spend 400.00 on a gun, spend a hundred more and get a setup that is exactly what works for you.


----------



## jeb21

I have several Fobus paddle holsters, mostly for Glocks and one for a 4" smith k-frame. The are good range holsters or "work on the farm holsters". In my experience they hold the weapon securely, are easy to access and are impervious to the elements. Here in Florida, after a day of working outside, I am drenched in sweat as is my leather holster, which is one reason that I switch to a kydeyx holster when I am working outside in the heat.

I do not use Fobus for concealment as there are many other better options for that duty. I also do not like the fobus line of paddle mag holders. 

I view holsters like shoes, I have work boots, casual shoes, athletic shoes, and dress shoes. Similarly, I usually have multiple holsters for any weapon that is a potential ccw.


----------



## bruce333

Back on topic.


Old Padawan said:


> Buy a quality holster.


I'll agree with that.


> There are a BUNCH of them out there,


 for the popular makes and models of guns. Hard to find what I want for my PT745. I don't see any on the Galco web site for it. I've got a High Noon IWB for it, and I'll continue to use a Fobus for an OWB until I can find something else.


> and they don't have to be expensive.


again I'll agree.


----------



## kev74

I picked one up for my PT92 (my 22 year old, cosmetically showing its age PT92). I can see where finish wear would be an issue on the front of the trigger guard, but since this gun isn't a looker, its not an issue for me. I will be using it exclusively for a weekly shooting league competition, and since it draws nicely and feels better the more I use it, and the price was right, I'm happy with it. :smt023

:smt1099


----------



## plentyofpaws

Not sure I want to jump into all this bantering, but I'm a glutton for punishment.

I've owned Don Hume, Bianchi, Galco and FIST-Inc, leather, and honestly, I have not found one yet to be comfortable, seems I always am aware I have it on. With Fobus, I honestly forget the gun is there. Only thing I don't like about the Fobus is the set cant, no adjustment. Well until the introduced the Roto. I have one on order for my new Sig P239 and fully expect to be happy with it.

Holsters is to guns as Chevy is to Ford. Everyone has their own preference. I say if it works them great!


----------



## IndyRob

I have a roto for my Sigma .40 and so far I like it. I use it mostly for backyard range shooting.


----------



## AllAmerican

Fobus is alright. Ive had a few. One was real difficult to draw from. I sent em back because I realized that its silly to buy a decent gun and not put it in a decent holster. I hope that didnt come out wrong. I dont mean that the Fobus isnt a decent holster. I just decided I was going to spend the amount of money I thought appropriate and buy a nice leather holster for myself.

Folks will spend hundreds on several cheap holsters and then realize they have 10 holsters they paid 10-20 bucks for and then end up buying a holster for 50-150 thats just better.

Does that make sense? Heck I dont want to offend. If you dig the Fobus, use it. I just wanted a slide holster that was leather.

I havent even bought it yet LOL. Probably a Don Hume or Side Guard. Ive looked at both and am just on the fence. High Noon looks good too.

So to finally answer the question, no, I dont really love Fobus holsters. But... I may buy one for the KelTec for some variety. Hows that for diplomacy? LOL


----------



## Slowfire

Inexpensive and you can find them everywhere. . . but I don't use them. I have a couple as loaners when we go camping or shoot in the desert. If I lose it, no big loss in my opinion.


----------



## Tuefelhunden

I like and use fobus as a range holster or for my side arm when hunting or camping. For me they are not much good at concealment but do represent a good value for certain appplications. I have used them for Glocks, 1911's and revolvers and never had a problem. I bought a new roto style for my SP101 and I like it's cant and tension versatility.

One gripe and caution to fellow LH's out there though. Despite the online ordering comments section were you can clearly specify LH or RH I have had them ignore it and send a RH anyway. If that model doesn't come in LH fine by me but take 2 minutes and call or e-mail the customer and let them know not just send what you want to send instead of what they need. Customer service not too thrilled about but the end product, if you get what you ordered, seems adequate for it's intended purpose.


----------



## mikecu

*Fobus*

And they come with a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Tuefelhunden said:


> ... I bought a new roto style for my SP101 and I like it's cant and tension versatility...


Do the screws ever come loose?
Have you ever experienced a rivet failure, or a tear in the plastic in the rivet areas?


----------



## James NM

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Do the screws ever come loose?
> Have you ever experienced a rivet failure, or a tear in the plastic in the rivet areas?


I own quite a few Fobus paddles that I use mostly for range use. I've been very happy and had no issues with all but one. I bought a Roto for a Kahr, and hate it. Yes the screw comes loose for the cant, so the gun will twist. Also, the Roto attachment causes the gun to stick out too far from the body.

Love the value and convenience of the Fobus paddle, hate the Roto.


----------



## jdeere9750

Todd said:


> OK, so does anybody _*new*_ have anything to add to this thread *about the holster*? :smt011


I do. I just wondered why James doesn't like the Roto holster. I kinda thought about getting one, but this thread has me rethinking a little.



James NM said:


> The only Fobus I don't like is the Roto.


It seems as though I missed the multiple pages in the thread. And to pour salt in my wound, my post ends up directly below a post that answers my question. Great.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ

James NM said:


> I own quite a few Fobus paddles that I use mostly for range use. I've been very happy and had no issues with all but one. I bought a Roto for a Kahr, and hate it. Yes the screw comes loose for the cant, so the gun will twist. Also, the Roto attachment causes the gun to stick out too far from the body.
> 
> Love the value and convenience of the Fobus paddle, hate the Roto.


I have only one Fobus. I bought it in 2001. To use for CCW range qualification with my Beretta 92. In place of my leather belt slide with a thumb break.

The Fobus was OK. EXCEPT I got the Roto paddle. It was OK on the range. But, "Roto" was mistake. I never used it afterwards. In my usage,
I felt the Roto feature makes it too wide and thus awkward. And, it's resided in the bottom of my gun safe ever since.

I have no experience with "regular" Fobus holsters. But, I expect they would "fit better".

All of my holsters for other guns I've bought since then have been leather for CCW, or for hiking "protection". 
Or, cheap nylon for "wear protection" in the glovebox or console.

I just bought a S & W 642 snubby. And, a VERY nice leather belt slide with adjustable retention force for $60. And, a Desantis "Super Fly" pocket holster.
Love them both for the 642.
You can draw your own conclusions. :mrgreen:


----------



## 9mmFan

I have one for each of my carry guns and also leather. Use the Fobus more than half of the time.


----------



## Thewrench1082

I have a Fobus for my Glock 23, it's comfortable to wear, the thing i didn't care for is that the gun fits very snug in it. Which is good in that it won't easily fall out or become loos. But you really had to yank on the gun to draw it. In the heat of the moment i felt that this may hinder me. I ended up getting a Blackhawk serpa, instead.


----------



## meanmachine1961

I use a Fobus paddle for my Taurus Pt111 Millenium Pro. What it lacks in concealability it makes up for in comfort.


----------



## mako72401

I guess I would agree i general to the original post. Excellent value, serves the purpose, and has its place. They are not what I would want to carry all the time, but a fobus paddle at the range is sure easy and inexpensive to use.


----------



## VAMarine

1: Fobus isn't Kydex. I don't know why some people insist that it is. 

2: They ARE poorly made. My first holster was a Fobus roto-paddle. The screw let go and dumped my gun on the floor of the mall. 

3: The "range holster" debate. Can someone explain this to me? If you are working FROM the holster, shouldn't you be using your carry holster? If you're using it just as a place to stick your gun when you're not shooting, OK I'll bite, but most formal ranges want guns kept on the firing line while going down range etc. Why do you need a "range" holster that you won't use for carry. Isn't buying something for use on the range only (apparently as just a convenient storage spot while not shooting) a waste of money that would negate the "value" of the holste? If you're not working from the draw of your carry gear, why do you need a holster? If you have your CCW, and you're carrying to the range, are you changing to the Fobus while on the range and then putting back on your carry holster? How is that easy?

So, what's the purpose of a "Range" holster? I'm lost on this. When I go to the range and NEED a holster, it's going to be what I use for carry.


----------



## VAMarine

Also,

Regarding the whole "Mossad, Israeli Military" issue.

I don't know if a lot of people using this as justification for a product are prior Military or not, but having been prior service allow me to make an observation.

Military issue does not equal or mean it's a superior product.

Does anyone have a source for some of this info _other than Fobus_? I'll even take a poorly photchopped picture of a member of the Israeli military using a Fobus holster.

A search of the Israel Military Forum for the word "Fobus" only brings back two threads, they have about half our number of members. A search for Fobus here brings back 126 threads. Are you telling me that we discuss Fobus holsters more than the people that are supposed to be carrying them????

If you haven't seen it, this might be a good time to check out my thread on Truth in Advertising

All I see is "Combat proven by the Israeli Military" well guess what, the Beretta M9 is combat proven, but that's doesn't mean I'm going to carry one. The Bianchi nylon flap holster is "combat proven" but I'm not going to buy one. The M4 is "Combat proven" but plenty of people think it needs to be replaced for a piston driven design.

If you want a Fobus, if you like your Fobus, that's fine, but don't rely on buzz words and tag lines to try and make it better than what it is....Suicuide bombers are combat proven, doesn't mean it's a good idea to sign up for that section. Some people even use the "Combat proven" as a defense, but then also admit that "it makes a good range holster, but I wouldn't use it for carry" HOW does that make any sense?

I had one, I gave it a fair shake, it let me down and could have gotten me in some deep doo-doo. I was attraceted to the low cost, but I stopped using it within about 36 hours of actual use and bought something else immediately following it's failure.


----------



## jimjack

I purchased one for my Glock 26. Feels very secure when riding my motorcycle. The gun is definately not going to fall out of the holdster.

Problem is: I can't get the gun out of the holdster as quickly as I want. It feels like it's in there to stay. I don't feel comfortable relying on it.


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter

I owned one for my glock 30sf. There was no way I could have concealed it even with a long jacket on. But for a cheap range holster. You couldnt have asked for better. Fit the gun tight. Made for a quick draw virtually impossible. But there was no denying that the gun wouldnt fall out. There are definitely better holster for CC. But if you could open carry or just to go shoot at a range then it would be fine.


----------



## Hunter08

When I bought my son's P22, the GS threw one if for $15 with the gun. It holds the gun secure, a little to secure. It is a real struggle to get the gun out. Not sure, if this the case with all Fobus, but for my P22, it is. I couldn't imagine, if I had to pull the gun for SD. It wouldn't work. On the other hand, i have a Blackhawk Serpa for my M&P, and hands downs a much better holster. I only use my for the range, but now the less. It's much better.


----------



## recoilguy

I own one and I like it. It isn;'t the prettiest or the fanciest but it is a good holster it is light it protects the trigger and it won't let the gun fall out. A good value no doubt!

RCG


----------



## Sully2

VAMarine said:


> ....
> 3: The "range holster" debate. Can someone explain this to me? If you are working FROM the holster, shouldn't you be using your carry holster? If you're using it just as a place to stick your gun when you're not shooting, OK I'll bite, but most formal ranges want guns kept on the firing line while going down range etc. Why do you need a "range" holster that you won't use for carry. Isn't buying something for use on the range only (apparently as just a convenient storage spot while not shooting) a waste of money that would negate the "value" of the holste? If you're not working from the draw of your carry gear, why do you need a holster? If you have your CCW, and you're carrying to the range, are you changing to the Fobus while on the range and then putting back on your carry holster? How is that easy?
> 
> So, what's the purpose of a "Range" holster? I'm lost on this. When I go to the range and NEED a holster, it's going to be what I use for carry.


People shooting $50 a box ammo is worried about some $22.95 for a plastic holster to "hold" their weapon while at the range? Seems rather odd to me???


----------



## recoilguy

jimjack said:


> I purchased one for my Glock 26. Feels very secure when riding my motorcycle. The gun is definately not going to fall out of the holdster.
> 
> Problem is: I can't get the gun out of the holdster as quickly as I want. It feels like it's in there to stay. I don't feel comfortable relying on it.


Good bye my friend...................

RCG


----------



## flip

I have a few Fobus holsters, mostly for plastic framed pistols. I use some of them when I have to qualify with guns that I normally carry in pocket holsters. I have personally seen a S&W J frame revolver's finish marked by a Fobus holster.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

flip said:


> ...I have personally seen a S&W J frame revolver's finish marked by a Fobus holster.


Any holster will eventually do damage to any pistol's finish.
Rubbing blued steel against leather, plastic, fabric, or even Silly Putty will eventually leave its mark.


----------



## flip

The damage was done in one visit to the firing range.


----------



## dondavis3

+1 Steve M1911A1 - true dat.

I'm not very high on them.

I own one and never use it.

Just my .02

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1

flip said:


> The damage was done in one visit to the firing range.


Using a Fobus for qualification with a pocket-carry pistol is a great idea. I wish I'd thought of it (were I to live in a state that required qualification or re-qualification, that is.)

Hey, look...
We established the fact that Fobus holsters are cheap junk a long, long time ago in this very thread. Read back and see.
You should not be surprised if a cheap, junky holster had a deleterious effect on your pretty J-frame almost as soon as you began to use it. What did you expect?
But all pistols suffer holster wear. There's no way out of it. Sooner or later, your gun is going to have some blue (or black, or red, or whatever) worn off. Don't get too upset over it. It just shows that your J-frame gets honest use.
Yours just suffered this "honest use" look sooner than most, that's all.


----------



## recoilguy

I own a Fobus and when it was the only Kydex bodied holster I owned I was somewhat satisfied and it seemed like fro 25 bucks it held my gun. I have since bought a couple very good holster and the comparison is unbelievable. The Fobus looks like a good holster but it is hit or miss and the Comp Tac and my Blade tech are both wondefully functional, I never worry about wheater ot not my gun will hold when it should hold and release when I need it to be out. Buying a gun that costs several hundy and then a holster that barley breaks 20 bucks just doesnt seem right anymore. A good holster is a real pleasure to own. A cheap holster is just a real cheap holster.

RCG


----------



## ScottChapin

submoa said:


> Fobus is supplier to Israel's Mossad.


Has anyone ever verified this? Their site says:

"Developed in Israel for the world's military and special services. The combat proven Fobus Concealed Carry Holster is a revolutionary step forward in holster design and technology."

Who cares where it was developed or who it was developed for? Did anyone adopt it? The second sentence says that somebodied tried it, or it could not have been combat proven....but who?


----------



## crescentstar69

I have used a Fobus paddle holster off and on for a few years now. I have been satisfied, but I still prefer a quality leather holster for all-day wear. I mainly use the Fobus for quick trips to the store, etc. where I don't feel like threading a pancake holster onto my belt. I only carry concealed, and I would not use a Fobus for open carry.

One flaw I detected early on was in the left-handed model for my Glock 30. The holster body covers the magazine release, which causes unwanted magazine releases. I fixed this by cutting a notch with a utility knife and smoothing the cut edge by melting the plastic with a butane flame. Looks like it came from the factory!

Bottom line, Fobus is OK for casual concealed carry. You can't beat the price. I have spent a fortune on quality holsters, (10 holsters for my Glock 30) and the Fobus is OK. I think some people forget that not everyone can afford $80 bucks for a top brand holster. 

P.S. I'm a newbie. Thanks!

Mark


----------



## berettatoter

Todd said:


> OK, so does anybody _*new*_ have anything to add to this thread *about the holster*? :smt011


Yes, I do. I like the Fobus line pretty well. I think their paddle holsters are great, as long as I have a large jacket/sweatshirt to wear over them. They tend to "print" pretty heavy, but I think one could damn near roll down a hill and still find their gun on their side after they have hit the bottom. The only one I did not like was the one for the pocket autos. The holster held onto the guns (Ruger LCP & Kel Tec P3AT) so tight, that when I would try to draw the gun, it would literally rip the paddle out from around my waist! Even when I loosened the tension screw all the way out, it still did it. That is the only one I returned for my money back. I give Fobus 4 out of 5 stars. JMHO.


----------

